

Why technically inclined workers make a lot of money - SQL2219

I don&#x27;t think it&#x27;s just pure technical skills.
It&#x27;s a tenacity and persistence applied to problem solving.
I know I&#x27;ve spent a few dozen hours on a single problem before.
How many times has a family member or friend asked for computer or software help from you?
Most ordinary folks give up way too easily when faced with technical problem.
But I think that this is ok, because that means more work for me.
======
johnny22
Are you sure they aren't applying the same tenacity to the things they are
good at?

